# New RCS 7 function battery R/C TX is coming.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Information is available here:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/31722-rcs-live-steam-r-c-tx-range-has-been-revised.html

Ideal for battery R/C too.


----------

